# So...anyone willing to recommend moving to Ipswich?



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2012)

Appears I may be spending some time near or in there over the next couple years...what's it like? Should I just kill myself now? Or is it surprisingly joyful to live there!


----------



## Belushi (May 31, 2012)

No, really dont do it mate, its commutable isnt it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2012)

Belushi said:


> No, really dont do it mate, its commutable isnt it?


 
To London? Yeah I guess...it's like 2 hours or something and costs a bomb...right now I'm not a big fan of the NHS...


----------



## peterkro (May 31, 2012)

Noooo! move somewhere north of if possible,Leiston for instance although a bit glowy is cheapish and fine.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2012)

i'd recommend moving to ipswich to lock&like and krtek a houby. but not to you.


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Noooo! move somewhere north of if possible,Leiston for instance although a bit glowy is cheapish and fine.


 
Or Orford Ness, in a hut.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2012)

Need to be able to get to London for work so moving further north aint an option unfortunately...


----------



## EastEnder (May 31, 2012)

On February the 20th 2012, Britain's biggest recorded baby girl was born in Ipswich Hospital, weighing a chuff splitting 14lb 4oz. This revelation may or may not have any bearing on your decision to move there.


----------



## Maltin (May 31, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Appears I may be spending some time near or in there over the next couple years...what's it like? Should I just kill myself now? Or is it surprisingly joyful to live there!


Where else have you lived to compare it to? Where do you currently live? Do you have a car and drive?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2012)

Maltin said:


> Where else have you lived to compare it to? Where do you currently live? Do you have a car and drive?



I live in north London, have mainly lived in London but have worked all over the UK so know it all fairly well. Yup I drive, but that's one hell of a commute and would probably add another 200 quid to my monthly travel bill!

Ipswich just looks shit from what I can see...


----------



## Daniel (May 31, 2012)

It looks shit, cos it is shit.


----------



## Maltin (Jun 1, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I live in north London, have mainly lived in London but have worked all over the UK so know it all fairly well. Yup I drive, but that's one hell of a commute and would probably add another 200 quid to my monthly travel bill!
> 
> Ipswich just looks shit from what I can see...


I only mentioned driving as public transport is unsurprisingly less frequent than in London and therefore you're better off having a car. Also means you can live in nicer villages outside of Ipswich. I imagine places around kesgrave, Woodbridge, capel st Mary, kersey, bildeston, monks eleigh or a little further afield but closer to London, Dedham are all nicer places to live in than Ipswich albeit quieter. 

Obviously there will be less to do in Ipswich than in London and even less to do in the above named villages, so if you've always lived around London, I imagine it might be a bit too sedate. 

Ipswich is nothing to get too excited about but it's very nice down by the docks that has been redeveloped and where the new university is. you can see what it looks like on the map in the link below on google street view

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=isaacs+on+the+quay+ipswich&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari

There are a lot of new flats down that way too, which are an ok place to live. 

Whilst there's nothing there to get too excited about, it's an ok place to live. I can think of a lot worse places to live.

If your going to have to travel to London, Colchester and the surrounding area could be an alternative as well. the town is a bit nicer with the castle and castle park (although there are nice parks in ipswich) and the train fare from Colchester is cheaper too. Fairly similar in terms of what to do there though.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 1, 2012)

My in-laws are there, we have to go there sometimes


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 1, 2012)

((((lizzieloo))))


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 1, 2012)

Enough said.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 12, 2012)

Every time I've been in Ipswich over the years I have wanted to get out as quickly as my legs or wheels could carry me!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 12, 2012)

You could live in Bury St E and commute to Ipswich if you don't fancy living in a village? There are some very pretty places around there but it's all a bit quilted jackety for my liking.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've stayed there a couple of times - on the waterfront bit - some nice pubs, and restaurants, but I wouldn't live there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> You could live in Bury St E and commute to Ipswich if you don't fancy living in a village? There are some very pretty places around there but it's all a bit quilted jackety for my liking.



Wouldn't work as job is in London...


----------



## trashpony (Jun 12, 2012)

What about Colchester? It's sort of 1/2 way in between. 1/2 hour drive to Ipswich, 40 mins on train to London. It's quite a nice town (there's a massive Waitrose )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep Colchester is under serious consideration also in light of some new info.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 12, 2012)

Much better idea. I've been going to Ipswich for about 30 years for reasons I won't bore you with and it has remained an utter shithole the entire time. I don't think you or random one would be happy actually living there - it's the sort of place that, if you work there, you need to breathe a huge sigh of relief once you drive away from it


----------



## Callie (Jun 12, 2012)

Nor foolking way.



 close enough.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Much better idea. I've been going to Ipswich for about 30 years for reasons I won't bore you with and it has remained an utter shithole the entire time. I don't think you or random one would be happy actually living there - it's the sort of place that, if you work there, you need to breathe a huge sigh of relief once you drive away from it


 
Yep and season ticket loan scheme via work will help with the travel bills too...Colchester seems ok, not London obviously but not mind numbingly crap as Ipswich!


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep Colchester is under serious consideration also in light of some new info.


I went to uni in Colchester. It's full of squaddies & vacuous Essex types. Whilst queuing for the awful Hippodrome nightclub in the town centre, the local lads would drive past in an endless loop in their boy racer XR3's with the blacked out windows and silly body kits. The place has really gone downhill since the Romans left.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 13, 2012)

Move to the fine city of Norwich.  Ipswich is a shithole.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 13, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Move to the fine city of Norwich.


Norwich is like one, big, happy family. At least in the cousin marrying sense.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## trashpony (Jun 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


>


Much inbreeding. Allegedly.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 13, 2012)

Norwich is nice.

I don't know Ipswich, but my ex and my housemate used to live there.  They loved it at the time, but I'm told it's gone badly downhill in the last few years.  Rising rail fares have hit commuting from the town - Chelmsford is the new commuter hotspot in that part of the world - and as a retail centre and generally desirable place to do the city-living thing it loses out to Norwich, Colchester and even Cambridge.  A pretty depressing place these days, by all accounts...


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep Colchester is under serious consideration also in light of some new info.


Squaddie town. Horrid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2012)

Compared to Ipswich it's heaven...


----------



## sim667 (Jun 14, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Enough said.


 
Theres one of those in crawley too


----------



## strange-fish (Jun 17, 2012)

Why is this in the Midlands and the North has someone turned the country upside down


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2012)

Live in Ugley.  Just for the lulz.


----------



## strange-fish (Jun 17, 2012)

It's east not north east ......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey I didn't make these forums! There ain't no East England forum...


----------



## 8115 (Jul 26, 2012)

We belong in the London forum, IMO.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

If Ipswich is so crap how come this place is so damn expensive? Salthouse Harbour Hotel Suffolk | Boutique Hotel in Ipswich


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> If Ipswich is so crap how come this place is so damn expensive? Salthouse Harbour Hotel Suffolk | Boutique Hotel in Ipswich


I have stayed there a couple of times , it wasn't majorly expensive then.


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 20, 2021)

Suffolk is very nice and very expensive by the coast. Parts of Ipswich are quite nice too. Parts less so. A bit like most places. But it's really not as bad as this thread would have you believe. Round Christchurch Park is a nice place to live.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I have stayed there a couple of times , it wasn't majorly expensive then.


Next Saturday £200 minimum in Ipswich!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Next Saturday £200 minimum in Ipswich!


😳 can't remember what we paid, probably £100 or so.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

But £200 for a night is a London price.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> But £200 for a night is a London price.


And some ! It is a decent place to stay , but I wouldn't pay £200.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

Well it's booked for next Saturday. Now debating the best Italian restaurants/ pizza places that are walkable from there. We have eaten there before and it wasn't memorable.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2021)

My grandmother lived there. 

I used to spend Christmas there.

It's.... a place... I guess.

Still have family in the area.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Well it's booked for next Saturday. Now debating the best Italian restaurants/ pizza places that are walkable from there. We have eaten there before and it wasn't memorable.


We had breakfast in bed when we stayed there , it was a decent FEB tbf.  There was some noise late night at kicking out time as there are plenty of drinking places nearby.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

I can't remember my breakfast last time either 🙄


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I can't remember my breakfast last time either 🙄


Have the FEB , take a picture if it , put it on the FEB thread , take the abuse.


----------

